# New Foster....



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow!! You are going to have your hands full!! You are such a blessing to these foster dogs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This poor lil girl was dumped in a shelter.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Do you still have Denali? How old is he now? Don't forget to post some pictures of her!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Do you still have Denali? How old is he now? Don't forget to post some pictures of her!


Yes I still have Denali..he is 8 1/2 weeks.. I posted pictures of him yesterday, but will add some of the girl sat night.Im meeting a lady about 3 hours from here to get her and a adult dog as well.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Looks like I will getting a new foster. A 10 week old female puppy. Im waiting to find out when she will be here and her story.


You are a glutten for punishment!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you foster dogs of all ages, or a particular age group? I would love to foster puppies, but I am afraid that I wouldn't be able to let them go when the time came.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> This poor lil girl was dumped in a shelter.


 
Must be dumping season for young Golden pups...... So many Goldens in need and so few homes that want them.......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dalton's mom said:


> Do you foster dogs of all ages, or a particular age group? I would love to foster puppies, but I am afraid that I wouldn't be able to let them go when the time came.


I usually do puppies..... If in real need I will take an older dog, but would rather have the puppies.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awww that poor doggie. I'm so glad she will now have a good (foster?) home. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> You are a glutten for punishment!


Yep..... That would be me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:uhoh:


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, when do you find time to eat? Does you son help? As I've said before, you are an angel!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Must be dumping season for young Golden pups...... So many Goldens in need and so few homes that want them.......


Sure seems that way doesn't it Rob?? Lots of little Gold out there


----------

